# r15 500 temps



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

mines at 50c constantly. that safe?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

That's pretty normal.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mine stays about 53.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

that puts me at ease. thanks


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine was going between 52 -55C and I had a lot of problems. As Carl6 did, I bought a Molex jumper for the hard drive that had a fan connector and put that in. The drive now runs all the time. Normally, the fan kicks on at 54C. My temps dropped to 42 -45C, and I've had very few problems with lock-ups since.

*EDIT: I meant to say the fan now runs all the time, not the drive (which runs all the time regardless).*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Base on our poll we had a few ago, you are below normal for the -500 series.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

My 500 seems to sit in the low 50's even when it just comes out of standby, and I've never had problems with it (well, nothing serious).


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Base on our poll we had a few ago, you are below normal for the -500 series.


directed at me?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Both my 500's run at 51-54 and I have no more problems than others that changed their fans.

In fact, I have many less problems than someone that did change their fan (no one in this thread).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in the thread now, but have to say that for the past week plus I have had no further problems. My units are again stable and working fine.

I am only speculating, but I think background activities by DTV have an impact on the R15, and that might have been what affected mine.

Carl


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

What's the average temp for the 300 series?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> What's the average temp for the 300 series?


Mine seems to come in about 8 - 10 degrees cooler than my 500. It's normally about 41 degrees coming out of standby. Of course it's in a different room, with slightly different conditions. But this difference seems to be pretty consistent regardless of the weather.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone had a temp over 54 ? Thats the highest I have seen on mine (so far).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I am only speculating, but I think background activities by DTV have an impact on the R15


I agree. Something made mine go from almost perfect, except dupes, to having all the old issues again to now they are gone again and its working great ?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

my -300 boxes are always at a steady 42°


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Has anyone had a temp over 54 ? Thats the highest I have seen on mine (so far).


One morning, before the 10C8 update and the added temp information, I found that my R15-500 was very hot to touch. Apparently it froze while going into standby the previous night and was "on" without the fan support all night. I had to pull the plug to reset it.

The same thing just happened last Friday. After pulling the plug and then plugging it back in to reset it, I found that the temp was 66. 5 minutes later it was down to 61, and it took about 10 more minutes to get down to 54. Since the fan started immediately after I plugged it back in, and the reboot process took about 5 minutes, I estimate that it was in the 70-75 degree range when I noticed the problem.


----------

